# A dose of truth:



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!

Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.

*House UNANIMOUSLY Stands Up for Israel Against Hamas*

*US Senate Passes Bipartisan Resolution In Support of Israel*

*Senate Resolution Unanimously Welcomes Netanyahu - 02/28/2015*

*Gallup Poll: Seven in Ten Americans Continue To View Israel Favorably *

*New Poll Shows Strong American Support For Israel*

*Fuck Obama!*


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.

Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.








 Ever thought that outside of the US we see it every day and don't need Fox or Israel to tell us about it.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...



And how in the US do you see it? Yes you need Fox and Israel to tell you.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?






The vote to admit Palestine to the UN










and even those 9 include 6 dependancie or colonies of the USA, meh, non topic. Next.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 No I have many US friends that keep me informed of what is happening over there. And with the advent of the internet the news from Europe is available to all, and there is no Fox or Israel in evidence


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          No mention of the many islamonazi brokered resolutions calling for action against Israel, or are they different because they attack the Jews.  

 Pre war and you would have been screeching for the Jews to go back to Palestine, now you screech for another holocaust because the Jews are so much better than you


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger,  et al,

As impressive as you data is, the reason that Palestine should not yet be admitted is clear.



Challenger said:


> Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> 
> and even those 9 include 6 dependancie or colonies of the USA, meh, non topic. Next.


*(COMMENT)*

When the Security Council favorably recommends a county for admission into the UN, they do so under a decision that "in its judgement that country is a peace-loving State and is able and willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter, and accordingly."

Peace Loving
Able to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
Willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
The State of Palestine has, what they call, a "Unity Government" [_(HAMAS+Fatah)(whatever that means when applied to the West Bank and Gaza Strip)_].  But there is also something else to consider:

In 1988, when the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) declared independence, they did so with the clarifying stipulation that:  "The Palestine National Council hereby entrusts the Executive Committee of the Palestine Liberation Organization with the powers and responsibilities of the provisional Government until such time as the formation of the Government is declared."  This was understood in 1988, when Palestine was recognized, and it has been understood all the way through the deliberations to decide "to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations as the representative of the Palestinian people, in accordance with the relevant resolutions and practice" _(taking into consideration in the 4 December 2012  Resolution adopted by the General Assembly A/RES/67/19. Status of Palestine in the United Nations)_.

_(DoS Extract from Archive) On April 24, 1996, the Palestinian National Council, convening in Gaza, voted 504 to 54, with 14 abstentions, as follows:_

_

"The Palestinian National Charter is hereby amended by canceling the articles that are contrary to the letters exchanged between the P.L.O. and the Government of Israel 9-10 September 1993.

Assigns its legal committee with the task of redrafting the Palestinian National Charter in order to present it to the first session of the Palestinian central council." (24/04/96)
_
_On December 14, 1998, the Palestinian National Council, in accordance with the Wye Memorandum, convened in Gaza in the presence of U.S. President Clinton and voted to reaffirm this decision.  Draft Palestinian Constitution - March 2003    _​
To this day, we cannot determine the true status of the Palestine National Charter.  What we do know is that:
President Mahmoud Abbas told his Fatah movement's first congress in 20 years on Tuesday that Palestinians sought peace with Israel but "resistance" would remain an option. ---- ... "Although peace is our choice, we reserve the right to resistance, legitimate under international law," Abbas said in a policy speech opening the congress, using a term that encompasses armed confrontation as well as non-violent protests.
Palestinians to keep resistance an option: Abbas   4 August 2009  Reuters News Service by Mohammed Assadi​
The relationship between HAMAS _(Islamic Resistance Movement)_ and Fatah is rather estranged.  In April 2014 _(a little more than year ago)_, President Mahmoud Abbas's Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)_(defacto Head of State) _announced a reconciliation agreement or "Unity Pact."  Today, the relationship --- no matter what has been said historically, is somewhat dubious.

Ramallah (Palestinian Territories) (AFP) 3 July 2015

He _(Hamas spokesman Sami Abu Zuhri)_ also criticised the PA for its "security cooperation with the Israeli occupation."

Under 1993 peace accords, the PA coordinates on West Bank security with Israel, including by sharing intelligence.

The PA is dominated by Palestinian president Mahmud Abbas's Fatah party, which is Hamas's bitter rival. It regularly arrests members of the movement, but as many as 100 members in one swoop is rare.

In June 2014, Israel detained hundreds of Hamas members in the West Bank after blaming the group for the kidnap and murder of three Israeli teenagers.​
The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) is unambiguous in its Covenant, and in its Official Policy Statement.  HAMAS holds to its position: "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad."  This is an unequivocal statement.


Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors
Jihad becomes the individual duty of every Moslem.
In face of the Jews' usurpation of Palestine, it is compulsory that the banner of Jihad be raised.

Putting this all together, it draws a line that sows-up all the data points which say:  The current State of Palestine, in its current configuration and under its current leadership cannot possibly be a state with which could:

Peace Loving
Able to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
Willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
The HAMAS+Fatah Unity Government of Palestine is the very essence of the opposite of what a state should strip to be.  Politically, it cannot stand on its own and it cannot strengthen Regional peace and promoting the rule of law.

It is incapable of settling of their disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice.  The current State of Palestine cannot refrain from initiating war like action which aggravate the Situation and endangers the maintenance of peace and security.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colonies don't vote in the U.N.  These were all independent states.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.


Nope....it means this is still a Christian nation.

We consider Israel our brothers.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> ...



Of course they are...just like Palestine is a free sovereign independant nation.  

Compact of Free Association - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> As impressive as you data is, the reason that Palestine should not yet be admitted is clear.
> 
> ...



Oh please. Zionist Israel still has to abide by the conditions imposed by the UN for it's membership but that doesn't stop it being a member. Uncle Shmu'el makes sure no one gets in it's way.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 No one is stopping them are they, so they only have themselves to blame


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger,  et al,
> ...








 Still waiting for unbiased evidence that they are doing this, without that you are just spouting islamonazi propaganda


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I learned something new (about that Association).  No one is claiming that Palestine is a free sovereign independent nation yet.  And that is mostly the Palestinians' fault.  Israel is claiming that it's too dangerous to leave it entirely.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.



Wrong again asylum escapee, as the polls show, the American public overwhelmingly supports Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



It is the Palestinian's fault that people from Europe went to Palestine to settle there, evict them and create a state?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A stupid symbolic UN vote of absolutely no consequence.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Well I'm happy to see that Monte concedes that support for Israel in the U.S. is strong and nothing will change that.

It is the Jews fault that they joined their brethren in their spiritual and ancestral homeland, land that they've been coming back to for 2000 years?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



It's time to move on.  Time to get out of those refugee camps and build productive lives.  My parents were also refugees a long time ago.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Really?!  Where is this Palestine located?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.

I visited Israel when I was in the Navy. We stopped at the port of Ashdod. The Israelis were fantastic toward us. Had the best time, ate some great food saw all of the sights, loved it all.

Palastinians are worthless savages.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...



Maybe, but the young in America and the rest of the world do not. Even in the U.S. things are changing:

"Polls conducted in late July by Gallup and the Pew Research Center found that support for Israel is weaker among younger Americans and Democrats than among Americans generally. Add to that the results of a recent focus group culled from 12 congressional staffers — a small but very influential cohort — and pro-Israel activists are worried about the long-term sustainability of broad U.S. support for Israel in Congress."

Ebbing support for Israel among key groups stirring alarm Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> 
> I visited Israel when I was in the Navy. We stopped at the port of Ashdod. The Israelis were fantastic toward us. Had the best time, ate some great food saw all of the sights, loved it all.
> 
> Palastinians are worthless savages.



I instead,  fully support my fellow Christians. And, you are a racist.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> 
> I visited Israel when I was in the Navy. We stopped at the port of Ashdod. The Israelis were fantastic toward us. Had the best time, ate some great food saw all of the sights, loved it all.
> 
> Palastinians are worthless savages.





PredFan said:


> I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> 
> I visited Israel when I was in the Navy. We stopped at the port of Ashdod. The Israelis were fantastic toward us. Had the best time, ate some great food saw all of the sights, loved it all.
> 
> Palastinians are worthless savages.



When you were in the navy, I imagine so, but I take it your a conservative, the maj or Israelites are secular. What did you have to do with the Palestinians, to say such a thing, also what year were you there.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Yep they should have chosen to side with the winners and not the losers


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> ...







 No you support islamocatholic Nazis  making you the RACIST


----------



## Humanity (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> 
> Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.
> 
> ...



Just goes to show....

MONEY TALKS!


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> ...



Is the American public being bribed into supporting Israel?  How so?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nobody is worried.  Americans stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel.  Stop jerking yourself off to speculation.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



More like brainwashed, the politicians are the ones who are bribed.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Yes that would be you


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 By the muslims who have all the oil money, so they are just giving back a small dividend


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger,, et al,

Israel does not have a foreign policy that stipulate war with its neighbors until they are defeated.



Challenger said:


> Oh please. Zionist Israel still has to abide by the conditions imposed by the UN for it's membership but that doesn't stop it being a member. Uncle Shmu'el makes sure no one gets in it's way.


*(COMMENT)*

Remember, membership is all about the furtherance of :

Peace Loving
Able to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
Willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter.
Not about war, armed struggle and jihad.  The State of Palestine only has violence as a policy.  No peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Just facts that pro-Israel activists have disclosed, through the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. No speculation, quit jerking yourself off in desperation.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> ...



How exactly am I a racist? Palastinian isn't a race.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

You should then understand what the legal definition of racism is before you demonstrate your ignorance.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Jewish or evangelical, I support Israel 100%. If I was a younger man, I'd go there and help defend them.
> ...



Israelites? Secular? WTF?

The Palastinians are ruthless treacherous murdering scum. History shows that quite clearly.

I was there in 1979.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

"*Article 3 *

Any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, *ethnic or national origin* or religious intolerance motivated by racist considerations, which destroys or compromises the sovereign equality of States and the right of peoples to self-determination, or which limits in an arbitrary or discriminatory manner the right of every human being and group to full development is incompatible with the requirements of an international order which is just and guarantees respect for human rights; the right to full development implies-equal access to the means of personal and collective advancement and fulfillment in a climate of respect for the values of civilizations and cultures, both national and world-wide. "

Declaration on Race and Racial Prejudice UNESCO


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

PredFan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You should then understand what the legal definition of racism is before you demonstrate your ignorance.
> ...



You are the one that called an ethnic group "savages" including my fellow Christians.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...



This nation is no longer a Christian nation thanks to Jewish influence.  As a RC I do not support Israel so not all Christians do, in face even the Evangelicals are pulling away from their backing of Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Catholics are against Israel, while true Christians, the Protestants, support Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I took sociology in college and I learned about the Reformation.  Catholics worship the Virgin Mary and the saints, and they have graven images.  They do not look into their Bibles directly, but trust their priests to interpret the Bible for them.  Thus they aren't true Christians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 7, 2015)

You have the Book of Maccabees in your Bible, which Protestants and Jews don't have.  Shouldn't that teach you to be Zionists?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> You have the Book of Maccabees in your Bible, which Protestants and Jews don't have.  Shouldn't that teach you to be Zionists?



You really should read it, might give you an idea of where Hanukah came from. There is a reason Protestants  didn't put it in, King James didn't authorize it.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Really you learned that in sociology class. Then you should of taken history as well since  the US was never set up as a Christian nation, but more like Unitarian and Deist. There would not be Protestants if not for the Roman Catholic church , like it or not, and there would not be a Bible either, the Jews would have their Talmud which is really their book. Graven Images, beautiful artwork, is admired, not worshipped. You really should know what your talking about when opening your mouth. While its true, many RC do not crack open the Bible, they hear it in church instead of hour long sermons, some of us do and many of us know that there was no exodus and the books in it were not wrote by God but by many men over many years, and Moses never penned the Torah , that came after the exile.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



My ship was docked in Ashdod. I spent the majority of my time at local pubs except for the times I took guided tours to Jerusalem and other places like the Dead Sea.

I saw all of the tourist areas of Jerusalem, as a history buff I was awestruck.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Catholicism is only one segment of Christianity. Most Christians in America are Protestant, while many from Europe, South and Central America are Catholic. America was formed by folks trying to escape the Catholic Church and religious persecution. They wanted religious freedom. Catholics, Protestants, and seculars alike came here.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah well I'm catholic and I support Israel 100%


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You don't know Catholics at all. We worship God and Jesus predominately. Mary is sacred as the mother of God but we do not worship her. There are no graven images in the Catholic Church, at least not anything that other faiths don't have.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

Well for all Christians here Jordan is where Jesus was baptized, and also it rather doesn't matter as the Jordan is so polluted that they say baptism is dangerous.  From what I have read some Christian churches have been set fire to, and well one can see a city everywhere and also a desert and a polluted sea coast.  I really fail to see it as a "holy land" but that is me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well for all Christians here Jordan is where Jesus was baptized, and also it rather doesn't matter as the Jordan is so polluted that they say baptism is dangerous.  From what I have read some Christian churches have been set fire to, and well one can see a city everywhere and also a desert and a polluted sea coast.  I really fail to see it as a "holy land" but that is me.


Was it so 2000 years ago?

Doubtful.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Nice cop out for an asylum escapee. More like Americans are on the right side of history and the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Said the antisemitic troll who uses the same wiki site often.  However when it contains historical facts that contradict the lies being perpetrated by the Monte bigot, he resorts to the usual "Hasbara" cheap baseless name calling.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 7, 2015)

*Moderation Message:

Getting a bit contentious again? The topic allows discussion of what religious ethnic factions (American) support Israel. Even to the extent of SOME personal anecdotes.  But the flaming is gonna get folks warned. 

FCT *


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Well for all Christians here Jordan is where Jesus was baptized, and also it rather doesn't matter as the Jordan is so polluted that they say baptism is dangerous.  From what I have read some Christian churches have been set fire to, and well one can see a city everywhere and also a desert and a polluted sea coast.  I really fail to see it as a "holy land" but that is me.
> ...



Jordan River was part of ancient Israel. There was no "Jordan" back then. The asylum escapee has little historical or factual knowledge. It's all hatred and made up fantasy.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



That's not necessarily true. I know many Catholics that are very pro Israel. The antisemites are the old holdouts from pre Vatican II, who still harbor the same medieval hatreds and still look at Jews as "Christ killers". They are no different ideologically than Islamists.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.



You know I never watch Fox News... I usually get my information from PBS, Al Jazeera, CCTV, and more liberal to communist news sites because I prefer to read their propaganda and then tear it apart with facts which is lacking in your response.

The country support Israel because it is a Proxy War ally of ours. We support Israel because Iran, Russia and China support terrorist like Hamas and Hezbollah and we give Israel money and arms to fight those Proxy Armies.

Now when will the Palestinian learn they're just pawns in a Proxy War between the U.S and those I have mentioned?

When will the people of Palestine understand that we can remove Israel from the region but the people of Palestine will still be consider the second class citizen amongst the Muslim world?

When will you learn that Israel will be around long after you are gone?

Now please take a moment and before you write something about my Jewish blood please note I am not ashamed of being mixed with Lebanese, so remember that and try to answer the questions with logic and not the typical Al-Jazeera cliffs notes...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Obama is a born Muslim.....an apostate....he's not a Jew.

He decided that this is not a Christian nation anymore.......on his own, without asking us first.....something he has no say in.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The typical Opus Dei supporter? 

The poster remind me of the type that supported the Hutton Gibson train of thought, and to me that is disturbing...


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I never use Wiki for controversial issues.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Oh it has nothing to do with Jews killing Christ although in the NT they did.  Support for Israel depends on who they listen to and Hagee is loosing his followers.  There are even Jews in American who do not back Israel so it has nothing to do with Jews killing Jesus. Most of us who do not support Israel are aware that the Bible is not to be taken literally nor was it wrote by God, but by men. In that case the secular PM's , although they do not believe it themselves, will often quote how God gave the land of Canaan to them, and well its just simply not true and hypocritical.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Well....that's your opinion....


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



138 sovereign nations recognise Palestine as a sovereign nation, albeit under a colonial occupation.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> ...



Wrong again, Rude-ee.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



No. it's not Jewish people's fault that America barred her gates against them and forced them to go to Palestine after WW2. That was the fault of the Zionists and anti-Semites in both America and Europe.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wake up you hypocritical asswipe! Almost every thread is about a controversial issue in this forum! 

Now the Jew hater is playing word games "I only use wiki for non controversial issues". What the fuck do you think is being discussed here donkey breath, the current value of the Yen?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The Jewish people were simply going back to their spiritual and ancestral homeland.  You Muslims are the invaders in the holy land.  In fact you came LAST.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



What's their capital?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's why I don't use Wiki here.  There are other forums, for example discussing the Greek crisis for which Wiki is useful because there are not paid Hasbara editors changing the articles.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Zionists were European colonists that displaced the Christian and Muslim inhabitants.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voting for Palestine does not equal being anti Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> ...



Maybe not.  But this does:

"A poll released Tuesday by the BBC confirms Israel remains one of the world’s least popular countries, with more than half of those surveyed identifying its influence as “mainly negative.” Only North Korea, Pakistan and Iran fared worse."



Israel low in global popularity ranking The Times of Israel


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You "don't use wiki here"?!  Bwahahahahaha!  You use it all the fuckin' time.  Damn, you are one bad liar.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the presses, The USA supports Zionist Israel! So what's new given that 40% of Jewish people live in the USA, 40% of Jewish people live in Zionist Israel?
> ...


It takes very little for Achmed to detonate prematurely.  LOL


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Show a Wiki quote that I have linked to, Roufti.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Roufti has detonated.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Some came from Europe, some came from the Middle East after Muslim animals decided to commit genocide due to the Nazi Palestinian Mufti's influence, while some were already there and part of a community that had been there for hundreds of years.  The Sephardic / Mizrahi  Middle Eastern Jews now comprise a majority of Israeli's today.  

Now wait, the douchebag will tell us that Middle Eastern Jews are actually all European too.  Ha ha ha.  OMG.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'm not a troll with unlimited time getting paid to post bullshit on the internet like you are, so excuse me if I don't I have the time to go through the shit you splatter on this board. I actually have a life and better things to do than respond to a mentally ill bigot.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are the epitome of the paid Hasbara troll Roufti. 2,000 dollars a month they say. Hasbara is being robbed.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wow, there really is something wrong with you ... ANYONE can edit wiki, not just pro Israelis. 

You are just using the "paid Hasbara editors' crap as an excuse because you are not able to handle the truth that is presented to you. It really is incredible how much you hate the truth.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are the epitome of a brainwashed Palestinian propagandist who cannot handle the truth and who makes a fool of himself on a daily basis. I can't remember the last time you posted here where you DIDN'T post propaganda. It's who you are Monti. It's in your blood.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, but there are thousands of people paid by Israel to do so. 

"paying students as part-time bloggers or exploiting diaspora Jews as volunteers to get its message out. The practice is sosystemic, involving recruitment, training, Foreign Ministry-prepared information sheets, and internet alerts to potential targets, that it is frequently described by its Hebrew name, _hasbara_, which means literally “public explanation.” It is essentially an internet-focused “information war” that parallels and supports the military action whenever Israel enters into conflict with any of its neighbors."

Israel s Information Ops The American Conservative


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I only post fact Toast.  Fact is not propaganda.  The problem is, you think fact is propaganda.  And you are becoming libelous.  Stop it or I will take measures.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nowhere does it say they are posting lies. They are there to refute Palestinian propaganda from people like you. 

Regardless, you will find ANY excuse to try and claim that an article is not true. Bullshit excuses, instead of trying to refute the claim being posted.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes Monti, you DO post propaganda. Every single time you post here. 

Funny how you say I don't know what propaganda is, when I have been saying the same about you for a while now. Any time someone posts something you don't like, it's automatically "Zionist propaganda".

Take measures? Go ahead tough guy. Am I supposed to be scared or something? I am simply telling the truth about you Monti.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



They are posting propaganda exclusively. That's what they are paid to do.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I only post fact.  I link to source documentation and I am a Christian and a neutral.  I am not a partisan like you and others on the Zionist side.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I do it because I love Israel, like most Jews.  You have to understand, Israel is holier to us Jews than it is than any other.  You antsemitic donkeys can bray all you want, Israel isn't going anywhere, I guaran-fuckin'-tee you that, Abdul.

Like I said, I open my ipad in the morning while in the bathroom, and I find you camped on this forum.  I go to work and come back, and you're still fucking here!  How many of you are there, two, three?  Damn, that's quite an operation.  All this time and effort and you keep failing.  Ha ha ha.

*By the 19th-century, Safed had long been inhabited by Jews. It had become a kabbalistic centre during the 16th-century and by the 1830s there were around 4,000 Jews living there, comprising at least half the population.[12] *Throughout their history, the Jews of Safed, though supported by the Porte, had been the target of oppressive exactions by corrupt local officials.

 12.  Gabriel Baer (12 November 2012). "The Structure of Turkish Guilds and its Significance for Ottoman Social History". _Fellah and Townsman in the Middle East: Studies in Social History_. Routledge. p. 322. ISBN 978-1-136-27872-3. During the same rebellion the fellahs robbed the Jews of Tiberias and Safed "of immense property, as is reported, for there was no one to offer any opposition." An eyewitness has vividly described the pogrom-like attack of the villagers of Upper Galilee on the Jews of Safed on 15 June 1834. The Jews were stripped of their clothes and driven out of the town, the remaining women and youths were violated, the belongings of the Jews were looted and their holy articles were desecrated.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



If we want to see propaganda we'll just look at your posts, they reek of lies and hatred.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He's just a frustrated Jew hater, who's upset over the truth getting out.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 7, 2015)

propaganda as usual.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici, et al,

Don't make me laugh.



montelatici said:


> I only post fact.  I link to source documentation and I am a Christian and a neutral.  I am not a partisan like you and others on the Zionist side.


*(COMMENT)*

You are as "partisan" as the rest of us.  You are anything but neutral.  Many of us post and reference official documents.  But that is not a criteria for being either partisan or non-partisan.  If YOU are an ardent and strong supporter of the Arab Palestinian. their cause, or leadership and policies, THEN you are partisan.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici, et al,
> 
> Don't make me laugh.
> 
> ...


It's actually a comedy routine.  "I am a Christian and neutral and not a partisan." The next line would be "I also have a used car for sale, some swampland in Florida, and a used oil rig in the Gulf of Mexico."  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> propaganda as usual.


What is propaganda, that there was an attack on Safed by Muslim invaders?  Of course there was.  The Jews and Christians had been there for centuries, and the Muslim invaders were actually attacking the native indigenous people.


----------



## toastman (Jul 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Didn't anyone tell you that no matter how many times you post the same lie, it still won't make it true ?


----------



## Irish2 (Jul 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> 
> Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.
> 
> ...




Yes even here in Canada the majority of people support and respect the Nation of Israel. You have to admit though that different nations sometimes have different international goals and aspirations. And when that occurs an independent nation must take the route it
deems best for it's future and for it's own self interest. It's leaders are obligated to do so even though the course it chooses may not appear to be in Israel's best interest at the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...







 The members of team Palestine need to remember that the muslims have a very strict pecking order with the arab royal family at the top. Then comes the minor arab families, the politicians and the ordinary arab people of Saudi Arabia. Then comes the arab people from outside Saudi as long as they are Sunni. Then comes the non arab muslims like Pakistani's etc. as long as they are sunni, after that comes arab shias and the Palestinians. So the Palestinians are looked down on by just about every other muslim in the world, even the lowest of the low toilet cleaners and one armed arabs


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 So does Palestine exist or not, and how is Israel stopping it from existing. Why has the P.A. refused to take the next step and asked for talks with all of its neighbours to negotiate peace and mutual borders as it promised to do only last year ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 It must be as you declare that Palestine does not exist due to Israel stopping them from having free determination.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Or paid islamocatholic Nazis..........................


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 The Catholics were European invaders and colonists that displaced indigenous tribes and forced them to convert to Catholosism


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








NO IT DOESN'T it just proves that you are using extremist right wing white supremacist sites as the source for your information. The poll consisted of two questions and both asked if Israel was worse than other nations in certain aspects. Those polled where from areas of high anti Semitism and Islamic influence.



 And the link is from may 2013, making it old news


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Yet no mention in your cut and paste of them editing wiki to suit the Israeli agenda. Didn't you admit to having edited wiki articles to suit your POV and not the truth and reality


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

Yet no mention in your cut and paste of them editing wiki to suit the Israeli agenda. Didn't you admit to having edited wiki articles to suit your POV and not the truth and reality


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 MELTDOWN ALERT

 monte is stamping his feet and screaming again like the spoilt brat he is


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 More evidence of his meltdown


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 8, 2015)

et al,

The relationship between the White House and Congress is rocky, to say the least.  If the White House wants support from Congress, the last thing it needs to do is advance the aggravation by failing to support Israel; especially in the UN.

The question is not whether the White House is supportive of Israel.  The question is, does the White House want to further aggravate Congressional Leaders that do support Israel.

So far, the White House and  Ambassador Samantha Power, have done a fairly good job in extending the US umbrella of influence over Israel.  But Israel is  going to have to take some positive action towards the negotiation effort.  The ability to persuade UN members to follow the US suggests is rapidly fading.  The US is not the world leader it once was.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

There is no leadership or real entity to negotiate with unfortunately.


----------



## Humanity (Jul 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Indirectly yes....

Sheeple will always follow!

Corruption starts at the top and filters down to the 'support' of the people of the corrupted!


----------



## Humanity (Jul 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So what is a "islamocatholic Nazis" exactly Phoney?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



250 million Americans are being bribed into being supporters of Israel.  Ha ha ha.  OMG.


----------



## Humanity (Jul 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Where in my post did I say that?

Those who support Israel are drip fed a lot of BS from the corrupted and, of course, the media!


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



So how does about 2/3 of American population end up being strong supporters of Israel?  Enlighten us, will you?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Brain washing.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 8, 2015)

Right.  250 million Americans are that stupid that they don't know who the good guys are.


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Right.  250 million Americans are that stupid that they don't know who the good guys are.



You said it!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Cant you work it out with the evidence provided on this board yet. I wonder how many Jews the current Pope personally eliminated when he worked for the Nazis, and if he is still working with the extremists muslims in eradication the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Your words


Indirectly yes....

Sheeple will always follow!

Corruption starts at the top and filters down to the 'support' of the people of the corrupted!


----------



## theliq (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


shit, I thought it was 251 million,who had Shit for Brains,my apologies,steve


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2015)

so not only are you jealous of Israel but America too. Gee what a surprise. Israel haters hate America too. OMG who woulda thunk?


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Thanks Phoney....

At least that proves that I didn't say "250 million Americans are being bribed"


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I wonder how many Jews the current Pope personally eliminated



I have had a look but cannot find how many Jews were personally eliminated by Pope Bergoglio, the current Pope....

Can you provide a link to show how many Jews he personally eliminated?


----------



## theliq (Jul 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> so not only are you jealous of Israel but America too. Gee what a surprise. Israel haters hate America too. OMG who woulda thunk?


No way Roudy,love Americans in general, over the years I've had many America sailors who are in Fremantle on R+R staying with our family,I have or should have said my family and I have had many stay with us,West Australians enjoy them staying with us and visa-versa.

I was actually joking when I made my post but to a sensitive Guy like you...You took me seriously LOL......I don't hate Jews,some Zionist yes but not Jews persay,Americans are fine but rabid Zionists I have Zilch time for,but you go on thinking that I do,if it makes you happy.

JEALOUSY is a very negative thing(it eats people up) so obviously I'm not into that but saying that why would I be jealous of Israel,America or anywhere else for that matter considering I live in Paradise.

You should not take me too literally because I do like to tease..........You are too serious at times,you need a better balance otherwise you will become bitter,which ain't good for you....................live the life you love and love the life you live..........wether you be young or you be old....Let the good times roll...steve...anyhow you ain't too bad deep down,just broaden your horizons it's a great life.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








You implied this was the case


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Jews the current Pope personally eliminated
> ...







If I knew I would have posted the facts, this is why I asked ?


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



OOppss another Phoney FAIL!

I implied no such thing Phoney... 

Reading is a useful skill on forums.... Go get some lessons!


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Then your trying to make some kind of comment about the current Argentinian Pope is worthless, like most of your posts!

How many, in your highly educated(?) opinion, would you estimate he "eliminated"?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I don't think he eliminated anyone but the Argentinians harbored Eichmann in their country.


----------



## Humanity (Jul 9, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No, I suspect Pope Bergoglio didn't eliminate any Jews...

Fantasy land AGAIN!

I don't think you can blame the Pope for harbouring Eichmann!! ;-)


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...









Your words


Indirectly yes....

Sheeple will always follow!

Corruption starts at the top and filters down to the 'support' of the people of the corrupted!




 Hence implying that 250 million Americans are being bribed.

 You see I can read the hidden meanings in your posts, even if you cant read them yourself


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 I would not know, but many catholics did take a hand in the mass murder of Jews and other undesireables


----------



## theliq (Jul 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Phoenall,on another thread you asked me about the Chechens,they have become radicalised since the break up of the Soviet Union,and their demands for independence has been dashed........They Hate Putin and Russia basically after the invasion and desamation sic of Grozny and Chechnya.////// re the 10,000 years these Nakh People have inhabited this area the website below may help..they are an interesting people indeed.....steve...any more help? I am only a finger tip away.........Chechens - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I meant to tell you that near the bottom of the script it shows "Nakh" click on and the Time Line of their occupation in the Caucas sic Region they have lived.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 And like all muslims they see the mass murder of innocents, mainly women and children, and then complain when the people who's lands they are trying to steal. The Russian people are hitting back and the muslims are bleating about how they are being treated. You know like the Palestinians are doing when Israel responds to their illegal weapons


----------



## Humanity (Jul 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh, oh.... Phoney backpeddling is he?

We aren't talking about Catholics Phoney, we are, or rather YOU are, talking about the current Pope!

If I were to make an educated guess I would probably say that no Jews were "eliminated" by this current, Argentinian Pope...

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Challenger (Jul 10, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Alongside 250,000 Jewish people...


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Can you prove it, until you can then it is open


----------



## Humanity (Jul 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Look Phoney...

These places don't require a degree to understand how it works... Looks like you education is significantly lower!

Let me help you on this ok...

You post a comment relating to the current Pope and the elimination of Jews... (You forgot of course that the current Pope is Argentinian and not the German who quit, to whom you were originally referring!)

So, you now look a complete cock and you haven't even taxied to the runway yet!

You cannot provide anything that may even slightly backup your comment, substantiate your utter BS! (Well, there's a surprise! NOT!)

You then change your story by trying to blame ALL Catholics.... 

Then you suggest that its "still open"....

So, Phoney, for something to be "still open" it needs a little substance rather than the rantings of a Yorkie goldfish keeper who doesn't have the capacity to look after a Yorkies usual pet selection... Whippet and pigeon!

You ended up looking like a complete dumbass again Phoney.... 

Seriously dude, go get yourself a whippet and take it for long walks on the moors... Far more productive than blathering your unsubstantiated, idiotic BS on forums!


----------



## theliq (Jul 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Russians are Scum,like the the Israelis......with those they think they can abuse,Chechens,Ukrainians,Georgians,Ingusetians......and Palestinians...............The Chechens only converted to Islam when they were force migrated to Khazakstan by Stalin,but returned to their homeland in the 1960's.

Your support of Putin is totally absurd and misguided,moreover your obsequious obsession with the Zionists likewise  H.I.M.theliq


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 11, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Now where have I supported Putin, how about a link to this alleged support.

 Seems the magnificent is losing the plot and making things up again


----------



## theliq (Jul 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


But you totally insulted and decryed the CHECHENS Phoney..steve  You cannot have it both ways...You support the Russian...PERIOD


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 12, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Just your warped islamonazi thought process that has you seeing this. I insult and decry all terrorist groups that target children and civilians deliberately. Like hamas, fatah, PLO, Hezbollah, AQ, IS and boko haram.


 Now produce the post little boy or retract your false accusations


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> 
> Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.
> 
> ...


This isn´t wondering. Every wrong deed of Israel just results in a new pro-Zionist propaganda wave. One should think the people are smart enough to figure out that bombing civilians should be punished but Hamas makes it easy for the propaganda to avoid this inference.

The solution can only be the two state solution.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> ...



If Hamas wouldn't be doing what it is doing, there wouldn't be bombings so that Hamas animals could hide behind their civilians.  Ever thought of that, lightbulb?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Israel has destroyed civilians housing, factories, schools and mosques. Israel can end the conflict now by accepting a Palestine state.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 13, 2015)

Bleipriester,  et al,

I don't think this is correct.



Bleipriester said:


> If Hamas wouldn't be doing what it is doing, there wouldn't be bombings so that Hamas animals could hide behind their civilians.  Ever thought of that, lightbulb?


Israel has destroyed civilians housing, factories, schools and mosques. Israel can end the conflict now by accepting a Palestine state.[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

On nothing have the Arab Palestinians been more constant on these core idea.  It is not just Israel that refuses a two-state solution:

2013:  Policy of HAMAS:  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and no recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing. (Khaled Meshal)

1988:  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors. (HAMAS Covenant)

1948:  The Arabs of Palestine consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense. (Arab Higher Committee)​
If the Arab Palestinians want peace, they have to demonstrate that it is not some feint or deception.  When the Israelis disengaged in 2005 from Gaza, the Arab Palestinians did not honor that.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jul 13, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Bleipriester,  et al,
> 
> I don't think this is correct.
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

On nothing have the Arab Palestinians been more constant on these core idea.  It is not just Israel that refuses a two-state solution:

2013:  Policy of HAMAS:  No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and no recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine no matter how long; and it will not be long, God willing. (Khaled Meshal)

1988:  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors. (HAMAS Covenant)

1948:  The Arabs of Palestine consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense. (Arab Higher Committee)​
If the Arab Palestinians want peace, they have to demonstrate that it is not some feint or deception.  When the Israelis disengaged in 2005 from Gaza, the Arab Palestinians did not honor that.

Most Respectfully,
R[/QUOTE]

1.  Why should the occupied legitimize their own occupation?

2. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences have proven a waste of time.

3. The Christians and Muslims rightfully considered the establishment of a European colony in Palestine an act of aggression.  What else could you call it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On nothing have the Arab Palestinians been more constant on these core idea.  It is not just Israel that refuses a two-state solution:
> 
> ...



Hamas is a shitty terror group. Nevertheless they recognized Israel in 2006, what resulted in an Israeli war on Gaza and Lebanon.
Climbdown as Hamas agrees to Israeli state World news The Guardian


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






Israel has destroyed nothing of the sort it was hamas the destroyed them when they used them to launch illegal rockets at Israel. Israel has already recognised the Palestinian state and the conflict still rages on, I wonder why hamas wont recognise Israel's right to exist


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester,  et al,
> ...



1.  Why should the occupied legitimize their own occupation?

2. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences have proven a waste of time.

3. The Christians and Muslims rightfully considered the establishment of a European colony in Palestine an act of aggression.  What else could you call it?[/QUOTE]






 Then what are you doing colonising America, pack your bags and leave now

 Correct because islam is always right

 The Jews right to a homeland that you want to remove from them. You forget that the arab muslims were given 78% of Palestine and still wanted more


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...








Then what are you doing colonising America, pack your bags and leave now

Correct because islam is always right

The Jews right to a homeland that you want to remove from them. You forget that the arab muslims were given 78% of Palestine and still wanted more[/QUOTE]


Bleipriester said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *(COMMENT)*
> ...







 And tore it up as soon as they came into power, and went back to their charter that demands the complete destruction of Israel and the genocide of the Jews and Christians


----------



## Roudy (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > *(COMMENT)*
> ...



You're very naive, its a trick they've used many times before.  They'll rearm and come back again.  Hamas will loose its reason to exist without its stated goal of destroying the Jewish state. The outside funding and sponsors will dry up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Neither is Hamas able to launch rockets from thousands of civilians buildings that were destroyed last year nor did Israel ever recognize Palestine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Nope. It was the first time. Israel required its recognition as condition for two-state talks.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.



True, Israel has bought politicians on both sides of the house.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.


Bullshit.  That is Islamist propaganda put out by MSNBC and CNN.  The laughingstocks of the cable news world.  Anybody who would support Hamas, ought to be arrested and tarred and feathered.  You support Hamas ?  You're a traitor and here's what you get >>


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> And how in the US do you see it? Yes you need Fox and Israel to tell you.


Fox has high ratings.  The left stations are in the sewer.  They have no balance.  All liberal.  Pure propaganda.  In contrast, Fox has conservatives + MANY liberals.  That's why Fox gets good ratings and is respected.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Israel has destroyed civilians housing, factories, schools and mosques. Israel can end the conflict now by accepting a Palestine state.


Eisenhower and Montgomery destroyed civilians housing, factories, schools and mosques, and churches, when they carpet bombed German cities for 4 years.   And when the Japs refused to surrender, they got nuked.  In war, You do what the scumbucket bad guys force you to do, to EXTERMINATE them.  That's what needs to happen to Hamas.  The Israelis have been too soft on them.  The correct solution is 100% obliteration of everything Islamic.  As long as Islam exists, there will be murderous, filthy jihad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has destroyed civilians housing, factories, schools and mosques. Israel can end the conflict now by accepting a Palestine state.
> ...


Nonsense. The terror bombing on Germany´s and Japan´s civilians had no effect on the war but only unified the people and bolstered propaganda. In fact, the Technische Nothilfe  (Technical Relief) recovered broken railways and main streets within hours. 

In Gaza, targeting civilians did not defeat Hamas so far and never will. You can burn the soil but the mole doesn´t care.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 14, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...



The Israel regime is not better than Hamas. For someone who wrote this " The correct solution is 100% obliteration of everything Islamic"
I rest my case.  I'm sure you think the Palestinians should be left defenseless with nothing but slingshots.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Still millions more they can use that include schools, hospitals, mosques and civilian homes.

 And Palestine does not recognise the Jewish state of Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 If they don't recognise Israel as the Jewish state then they are in breach of the UN charter.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.
> ...





 So has Saudi and Pakistan so your point is moot


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Millions of what?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







Once the H bomb was dropped the Emperor of Japan signed the surrender terms to stop more killing of Japanese people

 Of course hamas  does not care as every death is propaganda, but the people do and will eventually rise up against hamas and force them to take action.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Buildings that they can use to fire rockets from.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Once the H bomb was dropped the Emperor of Japan signed the surrender terms to stop more killing of Japanese people


What was with Tokyo for Example? Up to 200.000 died officially in the bombings that lasted to the last day.



Phoenall said:


> Of course hamas  does not care as every death is propaganda, but the people do and will eventually rise up against hamas and force them to take action.


You misunderstood. I mean that Hamas cannot be seriously harmed by bombing Gaza and other cities. If you promote Israeli bombing of Gaza, you are like Hamas. But for most people aboard, the crime doesn´t matter but only the committer, anyway. I ask you: If an IDF missile intentionally killing civilians is a good thing, what can be wrong about a Hamas missile doing the same?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


There are millions of buildings?
Please answer: When Hamas fired a rocket from a civilian building, what military advantage would Israel gain by destroying this building as "millions" of buildings are left and the rockets don´t need buildings to be fired anyway?

Please answer: The IDF destroyed 7000 residential houses and damaged 89.000 others in the gaza conflict 2014. Did Hamas fire 96.000 rockets?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Once the H bomb was dropped the Emperor of Japan signed the surrender terms to stop more killing of Japanese people
> ...







 Then show a time when an Israeli missile intentionally killed civilians, after first proving they where civilians and not terrorists/militia ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 One less building that can be used to fire illegal missiles from. You do realise that gaza is 50% wide open spaces from which hamas could fire rockets.   If one rocket launcher is inside a block of civilian buildings, say 5 on a side, then 20 buildings are being used to protect just one rocket launcher. Try reading the Geneva conventions on this matter and see how you are supporting and defending terrorism by whinging about the collateral damage.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Have you realized that your your first both sentences don´t match?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


And you prove that Hamas missiles are fired to kill civilians, ok?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 What are you on about ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Like these do you mean

 Misfired Hamas rockets killed children in Gaza The Times

Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

How many people have died from Gaza rockets into Israel Mondoweiss


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You want a death toll "competition"?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 It seems that you do as you asked for proof that hamas missiles are fired to kill civilians. when it is given you find fault


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The issue here is that civilian casualties were not automatically inducted intentionally. 
However, Hamas does of course seek civilian casualties but who bombs a dense populated city like Gaza, does as well.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 I don't think so when they take every precaution to minimise the collateral damage by sending text messages, phone calls, TV/radio announcements and leaflet drops. The people wanting the civilian casualties from their side is hamas as every one is a propaganda piece, so they refuse to allow them to move out of harms way. Stop letting Jew hatred cloud your thought processes, and start looking at the cold hard facts


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Another stupid accuse. There are measures to announce strikes but a whole city cannot be vacated in minutes. You are just too biased to discuss this.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Nonsense. The terror bombing on Germany´s and Japan´s civilians had no effect on the war but only unified the people and bolstered propaganda. In fact, the Technische Nothilfe  (Technical Relief) recovered broken railways and main streets within hours.
> 
> In Gaza, targeting civilians did not defeat Hamas so far and never will. You can burn the soil but the mole doesn´t care.


Before long, Hamas will be a sickening memory, if Palestine has to be bombed back to the stone age.  Likewise, Hamas' right arm in the US, CAIR, will be exterminated like the cockroaches that they are.  When things really heat up, PC and ass-kissing will morph into survival war., even if it takes a military coup.  As for Germany Japan, they could have been exterminated 100% nad cease ti exist as well.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Israel regime is not better than Hamas. For someone who wrote this " The correct solution is 100% obliteration of everything Islamic"
> I rest my case.  I'm sure you think the Palestinians should be left defenseless with nothing but slingshots.


Ridiculous post. There's no comparison.  Hamas is part of the overall international jihad.  Lunatic Muslims, deranged with Islamic Koranic ideology.  I don't have a whole lot of sympathy for the Palestinians.  If anyone enough to be made into human shields, it's them.  They voted for Hamas.  You ask for disease.  You get it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 But it is not minutes is it, most of the time it is hours and even days. But you being the one that is biased refuses to see the truth of the situation and take the one recorded instance of a 5 minute warning to be the norm


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


That´s all not acceptable. The civilians pay the price and that´s why Israel´s measures are wrong.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







Then change International law to how you believe it should work. But remember when you do it has to work across all nations and creeds and not single out just one small group of people that you are fixated on and see all their actions as illegal.  Does the civilians of Israel paying the price for the Palestinians terrorism and violence not mean anything to you at all ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Then change International law to how you believe it should work. But remember when you do it has to work across all nations and creeds and not single out just one small group of people that you are fixated on and see all their actions as illegal.


Israel´s interpretation of the international law cannot be applied on a whole, dense populated city.




Phoenall said:


> Does the civilians of Israel paying the price for the Palestinians terrorism and violence not mean anything to you at all ?


That cannot be discussed in that framework and needs to be addressed in an explicit topic. The Israeli civilian victims are very few compared to Palestinian civilian victims and are victims of a terrorist group´s attacks. Proper counter measures must be applied. Israel´s measures are provoking more Hamas attacks and Israeli victims. As reasonable government it has to treat Hamas like a crying child, not to betake to its level.
Armed settlers are not civilians but illegally domiciled combatants.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> 
> Its not so much people are pro Israel is they believe all the anti muslim propaganda put out by Fox news and Israel.




Or they believe the videos put out by ISIS of all those beheading's and burning and drownings.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals. Also any politician support for  Israel is due to the fact being anti Israel is political suicide.
> ...



I don't believe them, what they believe is up to them.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then change International law to how you believe it should work. But remember when you do it has to work across all nations and creeds and not single out just one small group of people that you are fixated on and see all their actions as illegal.
> ...







It is not Israel's interpretation at all, it is the interpretation of the law itself. So if the law says you must give 24 hours notice minimum, and Israel gives 48 hours to 72 hours then that is exceeding the terms by a factor of 2 to 3.  It is you and the Palestinians that are trying to interpret international law to show that Israel is in breach of that law. NICE TRY WONT FLY

So Palestinian paying a heavy price is allowed to be discussed bit when it comes to the price the Israeli's pay then it is of the agenda. Rather a racist POV and agenda you have there singling out one side for your sympathies.

Numbers do not enter into the equation as the Palestinian would not have any victims if they did not support, condone and defend violence and terrorism. Israel does nothing more than defend its civilians from attacks and they don't provoke hamas at all. Just read the hamas charter and see what it says about constant war, violence and the destrution of Israel and you will see that it is hamas at fault all the way.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Just as what you believe is up to you, but remember that up to now you have chose the losing side.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You think that ISIS is staging them?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I think they are staged, for the most part yes. (not saying who is staging them as that is hard to prove)


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The videos come from the actual ISIS web sites.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> It is not Israel's interpretation at all, it is the interpretation of the law itself. So if the law says you must give 24 hours notice minimum, and Israel gives 48 hours to 72 hours then that is exceeding the terms by a factor of 2 to 3.  It is you and the Palestinians that are trying to interpret international law to show that Israel is in breach of that law. NICE TRY WONT FLY


It isn´t. You can tell me what you want, bombing civilians is under no circumstances complying with the law.




Phoenall said:


> So Palestinian paying a heavy price is allowed to be discussed bit when it comes to the price the Israeli's pay then it is of the agenda. Rather a racist POV and agenda you have there singling out one side for your sympathies.


You don´t want to understand it. Having own casualties doesn´t justify to bomb civilians. There is no agenda or anything. Don´t use terror as justification for terror unless you are a terror group. Terror is by no means a legal tool to fight terrorism. If those buildings were occupied by Hamas and if there would be no or few civilians that know their risk when living with the terrorist group, it would be different. But Israel hits Gaza and other locations during normal everyday life.



Phoenall said:


> Numbers do not enter into the equation as the Palestinian would not have any victims if they did not support, condone and defend violence and terrorism. Israel does nothing more than defend its civilians from attacks and they don't provoke hamas at all. Just read the hamas charter and see what it says about constant war, violence and the destrution of Israel and you will see that it is hamas at fault all the way.


Bombing civilians is not a proper measure to defend civilians. Furthermore, you have to watch the situation more neutral. Palestine has no Uncle Sam, who is supplying and funding the army and protecting the country from UN resolutions. Fighting this losing battle, Palestine offers the best conditions for extremist groups to thrive.

Israel and its shrill supporters claim that Israel has a right to exist. OK. Those who insist on Israel´s right to exist, deny any right of the Palestinians to have their nation as well. As long as these double moral standards are the foundation pillar of the West´s and Israel´s Palestine agenda, the conflict will go on.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 15, 2015)

Iran needs that extra billions in order to help fund Hamas, Hezbollah and the Taliban.
Iran wants the Shiite's to win the control of the Caliphate rather than ISIS who are Sunni.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> . I ask you: If an IDF missile intentionally killing civilians is a good thing, what can be wrong about a Hamas missile doing the same?


IDF missles don't intentionally kill civilians. The Israelis have careful (too much IMO) to avoid harming civilians.  No jihadist cares about killing civilians.  To them, there are no innocent civilians.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 15, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > . I ask you: If an IDF missile intentionally killing civilians is a good thing, what can be wrong about a Hamas missile doing the same?
> ...




Do you really believe that when the IDF bombs a residential apartment building or school they are not targeting civilians?

No Safe Place Full Report In English Gaza Health Attack Physicians for Human Rights - Israel The Findings of an Independent Medical Fact-Finding Misson Report


----------



## toastman (Jul 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



How do you know they target civilians? Do you know where Hamas keeps their weapons? Where they live?


----------



## theliq (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > It is not Israel's interpretation at all, it is the interpretation of the law itself. So if the law says you must give 24 hours notice minimum, and Israel gives 48 hours to 72 hours then that is exceeding the terms by a factor of 2 to 3.  It is you and the Palestinians that are trying to interpret international law to show that Israel is in breach of that law. NICE TRY WONT FLY
> ...


Excellent Post "Blei" steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 15, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > . I ask you: If an IDF missile intentionally killing civilians is a good thing, what can be wrong about a Hamas missile doing the same?
> ...


How Insane


----------



## theliq (Jul 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Iran needs that extra billions in order to help fund Hamas, Hezbollah and the Taliban.
> Iran wants the Shiite's to win the control of the Caliphate rather than ISIS who are Sunni.


Iran may be many things,but are prepared to allow A/NC inspections,which the Israelis BLEAT ABOUT...Yet Israel deny any inspections of their A/NC facilities,WHY IS THAT Peach??????????steven


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








And here we have more islamocatholic Nazi propaganda. If Israel did target civilians how many do you think would be still alive in gaza today ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







One sided and full of glaring omissions and islamonazi lies


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









Yes islam is demonstrably very insane and it derives from the mental illness mo'mad showed when he inveted the death rape cult in the 7C


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


O dear,you forgot the Jewish Sexual practice of.........?????? work it out Tosser


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


According to you..that is


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> A lot of support comes from jews themselves and Evangelicals.



Really now? So 7 in 10 Americans are Jews and Evangelicals? Color me suprised!


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

Nope cant find any evidence of any Jewish sexual practise. Found plenty of evidence of Islamic sexual practises, that are condoned by their clerics and religious leaders


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Nope according to popular understanding and recent history. But then until you get your islamonazi cyber terrorists to alter the histories  you will just keep denying the truth


----------



## protectionist (Jul 16, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## protectionist (Jul 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Do you really believe that when the IDF bombs a residential apartment building or school they are not targeting civilians?



Of course I really believe they're not targeting civilians. The Israelis have gone to lengths to avoid hitting civilians.  Why in the world would you NOT believe it ?  (other than being propagandized by leftist, ludicrous, Islamist ass-kissing media)


----------



## protectionist (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> How Insane


YOU are insane and either a member of Hamas, CAIR, or one of the dumbest dupes in the world.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran needs that extra billions in order to help fund Hamas, Hezbollah and the Taliban.
> ...


For those who believe Iran is going to allow inspections of their nuclear facilities, I have a bridge in Brooklyn for you. Cheap at only $200.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > . I ask you: If an IDF missile intentionally killing civilians is a good thing, what can be wrong about a Hamas missile doing the same?
> ...


Rights group Israeli bombing of Gaza homes was policy - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No. Act like a terrorist group and you will receive the criticism a terrorist group receives.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

protectionist said:


> xxxx


yyyy


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

protectionist said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > How Insane
> ...


LOL Not you again,fcuk I though they had got rid of you months ago...But BULLSHIT ON .


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Firstly Al Jazeera is not a valid source of information, secondly B'Tselem is  more anti Israel than hamas and fatah combined


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Al Jazeera is an EXCELLENT NEWS AGENCY on a par with the BBC......but you are just a POXY,POX NEWS LAPDOG for all to see.but POX-ON


----------



## theliq (Jul 16, 2015)

protectionist said:


> xxxx


Fourex but you will not understand this because you are a Thickhead


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Immature shouting again because you cant answer the arguments. Al Jazeera has been proven to be a biased news outlet and yes it is on a par with the BBC that has been slated for its anti Jewish reporting.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran needs that extra billions in order to help fund Hamas, Hezbollah and the Taliban.
> ...




Because they are not the ones saying they want to wipe Gaza citizens off the map like Iran has said many, many times.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


There will be nobody who is able to convince you that bombing civilians isn´t good.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Al-Jazeera is an Al-Qaeda friendly shit channel that has its journalists embedded in FSA and Nusra forces. However, I am not going to google for an additional source on this, just because Al-Jazeera is crap.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2015)

As I keep saying prove


Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 As I keep saying prove they are civilians first, as so many Palestinian militia/soldiers/terrorists don't wear a uniform. So for all you know they could be engaged in military action against Israel.     But I don't see you making any noise in regards to the constant bombing of Israel by the palestinians


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> As I keep saying prove
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> ...


With 33 Israeli civilian victims since 2001, the IDF has caused more civilian victims in a single strike.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



When has Iran ever said they want to "wipe Israel off the map"? A regime disappearing in the sands of time, which is what was said by Khoumeni,  does not imply that Iran said that they would wipe Israel off the map.  Just the usual Zionist propaganda.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



How about the Jerusalem Post?

"B'Tselem report to be pubished early Wednesday blasts the country’s civilian leadership, and specifically Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and his cabinet, as culpable for hundreds of Palestinian civilians being killed in their residences during last summer’s Gaza war."

B Tselem PM culpable for Gaza war Palestinian civilian deaths NGO Monitor demurs - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then change International law to how you believe it should work. But remember when you do it has to work across all nations and creeds and not single out just one small group of people that you are fixated on and see all their actions as illegal.
> ...



Said the guy who gives Assad a pass for slaughtering, mass murdering, and barrel bombing his own civilian population.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Iran claims it will wipe Israel off the map on a daily basis.  Another known fact that the bullshit artist known as MonkeyNazi is now challenging.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes.  Hamas animals shoot and stores rockets from schools, hospitals, hotels, mosques and residential buildings.  They WANT civilians to die so Nazi assholes like you can point their fingers at Israel.

Rare Footage Appears To Capture Gaza Rocket Site

*Rare Footage Appears To Capture Gaza Rocket Site*
The Huffington Post  |  By Nick Robins-Early 

An Indian TV crew says it was able to film Palestinian militants setting up a rocket launcher outside a Gaza hotel on Monday.

The video released by India's NDTV appears to show a three-man Hamas rocket team setting up shop in a heavily populated Gaza neighborhood. NDTV reporter Sreenivasan Jain calmly explains from the window of his hotelroom how the emergence of a blue tent became the site of suspicious activity, with men running wires within.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Astonishing, that Anti-Syrian Al-Qaeda propaganda and pro-Zionist Anti-Palestine propaganda have the same bullhorns.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Over 250,000 dead Syrians. Thats astonishing.   Muslims have no respect for life, including even their own fellow countrymen and co religionists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The dead of the war in Syria are the result of the foreign policy of your country and its allies.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

Over 250,000 "dead at war" in Syria and counting. And he complains about Israel protecting itself from Hamas Islamist animals. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That´s surely a reason to kill more thousands of civilians, right? Why do you accuse only Hamas, when Israel´s own behavior isn´t any better?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Syrians aren't hiding behind civilians, Hamas is. Israel goes out of its way to minimize civilian deaths, while Hamas goes out of its way to cause civilian deaths. Don't be a dumbass.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's really nonsensical but it is stereotypical for a certain component of whiners and complainers.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Read here:

"After learning that rebels entered Adra, we hurried to the main road but the Palestinian Liberation Front ordered us back cause they were fighting them.
We returned to a relatives house in island 8, half an hour later the rebels arrived.
The rest of the building residents called us to go to the basement and there we gathered.
Suddenly the Jihadists entered, all of them were foreigners, their leader was a man called Abu Qutayba. They took my sisters son & they beat him up after checking his id. They said he was Ismaeli cause his familys name is Ismael. They tied his hands & took him, we heard nothing of him later.
Three days later we were moved to another basement. After we ran out of food, Um Alaa who is originally from Hawran went out to bring food, endangering her own life so the kids wont starve. The cold weather and fear almost killed us, at each Jihadists visit we feared the worst.
Our neighbor left the basement to bring water, he was injured by the shelling. First the Jihadists took care of him, even took him to a hospital. But when they learned what his sect is, the leader slaughtered him.
One of the Jihadists gave a child, a young girl, a piece of chocolate and asked her if she liked AlNusra Front. The girl returned the chocolate, saying that no she doesnt like them, theyre killing us.
*In the first few days, whenever the Syrian Arab Army tried to enter, the Jihadists would throw women and children from the top floors in front of the army.*
Jihadists dug a big grave for their victims. Executions were performed there, at the edge, later the bodies were thrown with the rest.
*Jihadists made Mrs. Um Ali stand in front of the building stairs, they beheaded her two sons, Ali and Suleiman, while she watched. Then the rebels gave her the heads.* They dragged her sons wife to what used to be the police station, later theyve let her go.
In the street there was a body of a man, the head was missing. His body was eaten by dogs, only his bones, little meat & shoes were left.
Twenty days later we left the basement, we wanted our freedom or death and the comfort that comes with it. The Jihadists literally told us Go to Bashar and his army will kill you.
We were exhausted, cold and hungry. Seeing the Syrian Arab Army and the help they offered us restored our spirits.
Now were homeless, poor and afraid of the future."

Adra Massacre Survivor Speaks US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 16, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You know exactly that´s its true. For years now, the medias have done the propaganda for the West´s campaign against Syria. Do you think, the western press cheers terrorists without being told to do so by our governments?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You know exactly that you're befuddled. You're more than a little conspiracy theory addled.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Read here:
> 
> "After learning that rebels entered Adra, we hurried to the main road but the Palestinian Liberation Front ordered us back cause they were fighting them.
> We returned to a relatives house in island 8, half an hour later the rebels arrived.
> ...



Read here >>

Because They Hate A Survivor of Islamic Terror Warns America Brigitte Gabriel 9780312358389 Amazon.com Books


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2015)

This is what happens when stone age people think they can beat modern weapons and methods with bows and arrows and faith in a God.   Always remember that it is the Palestinians that start the violence and that Israel responds to this violence. If the Palestinians did not breach IHL and the Geneva conventions then they would not incur such heavy losses. When you understand that the fault lies with the Palestinians and not with Israel then you might start to see the reality


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> LOL Not you again,fcuk I though they had got rid of you months ago...But BULLSHIT ON .


Yeah, you hate having someone knowledgable about jihad and Islamization around here, to make you look as ignorant as you are.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

theliq said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > xxxx
> ...


I understand more than you know anything about. Next to my knowledge of Islamic treachery, you are just being born.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 17, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Read here:
> ...



Oh look, another Zionist stooge being promoted as an "authority" 
Hasbara Fellowships - Speakers


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2015)

So nothing to do with muslims killing muslims just because they are muslims, something that has been going on since the death of mo'mad


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Read here:
> ...


If you argue with Islamist terror to justify bombing of civilians, what exactly is the difference. I told you guys that if Israel wants to get rid of Hamas, it has to accept a Palestinian state and or destroy Hamas on the ground.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2015)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ahmed the terrorist propagandist accusing anyone who speaks the truth a "Hasbara".  Now that's funny.  It's a good thing they're picking you guys off one by one. 

*Spain Arrests Muslims for Spreading Terror Propaganda While The U.S. Upholds RIGHTS For Terrorists*

*May 14, 2015*
*Spain Arrests Muslims for Spreading Terror Propaganda*
On Tuesday, Spanish police arrested two people who were suspected of distributing ISIS propaganda. The local _La Vanguardia_ newspaper quoted police sources as saying the latest arrests were made in Cornella, a small town near Barcelona. All what Spain's interior ministry had to show in order to arrest these sympathizers was that these Muslims were spreading ISIS propaganda:

"With their propaganda and proselytizing activities they were helping the ideology of the terrorist organization Daesh," Spain's Interior Ministry said in a statement, referring to ISIS by its Arabic acronym.

In late March in Badalona, four members of a family were arrested, and earlier that month, a Moroccan woman was arrested for spreading propaganda intended to spread ISIS propaganda.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Oh look, another Zionist stooge being promoted as an "authority"
> Hasbara Fellowships - Speakers


Brigitte Gabriel is not Israeli or Zionist.  She is Lebanese-American and a top notch protectionist.  If you you read the book I cited, as well as her other book, _They Must Be Stopped_, you might learn a few things.  As for your silly invalidation card >>
*INVALIDATION is hard-wired into Isalmapologists.*


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> If you argue with Islamist terror to justify bombing of civilians, what exactly is the difference. I told you guys that if Israel wants to get rid of Hamas, it has to accept a Palestinian state and or destroy Hamas on the ground.


Of course Israel needs to destroy Hamas.  Just like ALL jihadist lunatic groups need to be destroyed all around the world. Hamas is nobody special.  They're just another bunch of jihadist assholes who need to be exterminated, right along with the Taliban, ISIS, al Shabbab, etc. As for bombing of civilians, if Hamas wasn't doing their jihad thing, nobody would be getting bombed in Israel, Gaza, Palestine, etc.  Exterminate Hamas, and there will be peace.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2015)

She is a Christian Zionist, there are millions of them in the U.S.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> She is a Christian Zionist, there are millions of them in the U.S.


NONSENSE!  She is a patriotic American protectionist.   Have you read her books ?  Are you judging without examination ?  Answer that.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There wasn't peace before Hamas was established.  Why would there be peace if there was no Hamas? The Zionists would continue their settlement activity and the Christians and Muslims would continue to resist, the Israelis would continue controlling the borders, air space and territorial sea of the land inhabited by Christian and Muslim Palestinians.

What would actually change?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > If you argue with Islamist terror to justify bombing of civilians, what exactly is the difference. I told you guys that if Israel wants to get rid of Hamas, it has to accept a Palestinian state and or destroy Hamas on the ground.
> ...


Maybe. But if Israel would let the Palestinians have their state, the whole place would be more peaceful and no rockets would be fired at Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2015)

protectionist said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > She is a Christian Zionist, there are millions of them in the U.S.
> ...



She is a Christian Zionist nutcase, disowned by many American Jews themselves.


"*United Jewish Communities Repudiates Brigitte Gabriel*
Posted on February 11, 2008 by Richard Bartholomew
From the JTA:

The United Jewish Communities condemned a speaker who told a Florida Jewish federation that U.S. Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) is an anti-Semite.

…”Barack Obama is an anti-Semite,” said [Brigitte] Gabriel, who founded the nonprofit organization American Congress for Truth following the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks. “No Jews should support him. Jews should vote for Hillary Clinton.”

…The local federation disassociated itself from Gabriel’s comments. The UJC, the national arm of the federations, went further.

UJC President Howard Rieger told JTA that his organization “condemned such expressions in the strongest possible manner.”


"Gabriel also has appeared at Christian Zionist “prophecy” conflicts dedicated to details surrounded the purportedly immanent “End Times” during which, most Christian Zionists believe, Jews in Israel will have to convert to Christian or else die and in which, as a typical figure, it is expected that 2/3 of Israeli Jews will be killed.

As such, it can be argued that Brigitte Gabriel’s implicit support for Christian Zionist end-times prophecy is far from “friendly” to Jews or Israel, and some call Christian Zionism anti-Semitic or anti-Jewish. I prefer the term “structural anti-Semitism” as a way of describing the complex but not necessarily favorable attitude of Christian Zionists towards Jews."

 United Jewish Communities Repudiates Brigitte Gabriel Bartholomew s Notes on Religion


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> She is a Christian Zionist nutcase, disowned by many American Jews themselves.
> 
> *United Jewish Communities Repudiates Brigitte Gabriel*
> Posted on February 11, 2008 by Richard Bartholomew
> ...


I will take all that jibberish as a NO answer to my question.  You have NOT read her books,  Go read them, Then come back here and talk about Brigitte Gabriel.  Until then, you know nothing, but some anecdotal yammering from some loon groups who support Obama, who don't even have support of his own American people.

  I also can't believe that Brigitte Gabriel would be supporting Hillary Clinton.  Not hardly.  If she supports anyoinf for US president, it's probably Donald Trump, or one of the other Republicans.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Maybe. But if Israel would let the Palestinians have their state, the whole place would be more peaceful and no rockets would be fired at Israel.


There is no such thing as "their state".  Israel has been in existence for thousands of years.  Muslims are upset that Jews are living on a tiny sliver of what was originally theirs, and that the US is supporting and protecting them.  Long live Israel.  As for Palestine ? Neva hoid of it.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There wasn't peace before Hamas was established.  Why would there be peace if there was no Hamas? The Zionists would continue their settlement activity and the Christians and Muslims would continue to resist, the Israelis would continue controlling the borders, air space and territorial sea of the land inhabited by Christian and Muslim Palestinians.
> 
> What would actually change?


There will be peace when Hamas and every last jihadist on earth is exterminated.  I see nothing wrong with Zionism.  I see no Christians resisting.  It is simply Jews reclaiming their lost land.  And didn't they leave Gaza around 2005 ?  There was not a single Jew there.  But Hamas kept fighting.  An so what if Israelis would continue controlling the borders, air space and territorial sea of the land inhabited by Christian and Muslim Palestinians.  They all lice peacefully inside Israel, except for the jihadist lunatics. Exterminate them, and all will be peaceful.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's just silly.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. But if Israel would let the Palestinians have their state, the whole place would be more peaceful and no rockets would be fired at Israel.
> ...


What do the Indians think that are folded in their reservations?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> She is a Christian Zionist, there are millions of them in the U.S.


I see no problem with that whatsoever.  Who objects to someone being a Christian or a Zionist ?  The uncivilized, deranged, barbaric savages known as Muslim jihadists ?  That objection could only be a compliment.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> What do the Indians think that are folded in their reservations?


I don't know what you're talking about ?  And I'm not sure if you do either.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > What do the Indians think that are folded in their reservations?
> ...


I just applied your argument onto your own country. Should not be that hard to understand.
After 2000 years of absence, however, I doubt that a people has the right to come back and remove other peoples. In fact, the Jews can be very lucky that they have their own country at all. It is time to make peace now.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> I just applied your argument onto your own country. Should not be that hard to understand.
> After 2000 years of absence, however, I doubt that a people has the right to come back and remove other peoples. In fact, the Jews can be very lucky that they have their own country at all. It is time to make peace now.


Removed ?  I see no "removed".  In Israel, Jews Christians and Muslims (who are peaceful) live together without any disturbance.  And the Jews left Gaza in 2005. So, what's the problem ? Why should there be any Israeli-Palestinian problem ?

That's a rhetorical question.  I'll give you the answer.  THERE IS NO ISRAELI-PALESTINIAN PROBLEM.  The problem is the same as what is the problem all over the world. It is* MUSLIMS vs sane/peaceful people*.  It is the same as the Lebanon problem. Same as in Syria and Iraq. Same as in Sudan, Egypt, Somalia, and Nigeria.  Same as in Paris, Denmark, and Australia, Same as in Moore, OK, West Orange, NJ, Garland, TX, and Chattanooga, TN.

It is idiot Muslims who think they own the world, going around trying to tell everybody else to adhere to their vile and imbecile ideology (masquerading as a religion), and telling them to convert, be a dhimmi slave, or die).  These morons are lucky they have a screwball Muslim ass-kisser like Obama as president of the US.  If I were president of the US, these lunatics and their fake "religion" wouldn't even exist.  Khameni wouldn't be talking about "American arrogance  He'd be dead.  So would every other jihadist on earth. There would be no mosques, no Korans, and no Islamic centers, or Islamic anything. Period.  The whole world would be happy and peaceful.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 18, 2015)

protectionist, Bleipriester,  et al,

I just need a bit of clarification here.  I make a distinction between Islamic Radicals _(IRs --- that hijacked Islam)_ and the General Population of Muslims _(GPMs --- that practice Islam Peacefully)_.



protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I just applied your argument onto your own country. Should not be that hard to understand.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I think that we have to be careful not to draw big broad brush strokes over the 2 Billion+ Muslims in the world-wide international population.  In any population that size, there is bound to be all types of people that collectively come to be Muslim.  But only a very small percentage of them come to be radical Islamists and Jihadists _(even though they may tend to cluster)_.  Muslims _(person who follows the religion of Islam)_ --- they are not our enemy.

Mot Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I just applied your argument onto your own country. Should not be that hard to understand.
> ...


If there is no problem, why is there still no Palestine?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> protectionist, Bleipriester,  et al,
> 
> I just need a bit of clarification here.  I make a distinction between Islamic Radicals _(IRs --- that hijacked Islam)_ and the General Population of Muslims _(GPMs --- that practice Islam Peacefully)_.
> 
> ...


You didn't say anything different than I did (in Post # 266)  I might add though, that if Muslims follow the ideology of Islam (pretending to be a religion), then they will be jihadists, because that is what their Koran prescribes. But they won't  reform the Koran, because they believe it to be the word of God, and that the word of God cannot be changed.  This is why in 1400 years, not one word of the Koran has been changed.

And I'm not so sure about that "small percentage" either.  BBC Radio (2015): 45% of British Muslims agree that clerics preaching violence against the West represent "mainstream Islam".
http://comres.co.uk/polls/bbc-radio-4-today-muslim-poll/

Pew Research (2010): 60% of Jordanians have a positive view of Hamas (34% negative). Note that this is from a very large palestinian population in Jordan.
49% of Egyptians have a positive view of Hamas (48% negative)
49% of Nigerian Muslims have a positive view of Hamas (25% negative)
39% of Indonesians have a positive view of Hamas (33% negative)
Muslim Publics Divided on Hamas and Hezbollah Pew Research Center

Pew Research (2013): Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda. Only 51% disapprove of the Taliban.  13% support both groups and 1 in 4 refuse to say.
http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/09/10/muslim-publics-share-concerns-about-extremist-groups/

World Public Opinion: 61% of Egyptians approve of attacks on Americans
32% of Indonesians approve of attacks on Americans
41% of Pakistanis approve of attacks on Americans
38% of Moroccans approve of attacks on Americans
83% of Palestinians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (only 14% oppose)
62% of Jordanians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (21% oppose)
42% of Turks approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (45% oppose)
A minority of Muslims disagreed entirely with terror attacks on Americans:
(Egypt 34%; Indonesia 45%; Pakistan 33%)
About half of those opposed to attacking Americans were sympathetic with al-Qaeda’s attitude toward the U.S.
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf


----------



## protectionist (Jul 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> If there is no problem, why is there still no Palestine?


Why would there need to be one ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 18, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > If there is no problem, why is there still no Palestine?
> ...


All your arguments vanish when a sentence like yours appear. A sentence that finally unveils that you have no interest in justice for this part of the world.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriesteis  said:
> ...


You are correct. Palestinians should have a self governing homeland.  Even the Amer, Indians kinda got that deal. The problem is for 100 years, Palis have lacked the organization and resposible leadership to focus on that goal.  The PLO got tossed out of Jordan and then Lebanon.  And even the true landlords of Palestine, Egypt and Jordan would not negotiate with a Hamas leadership.  The original PA made Great progress towards the goal. Got Israel to end occupation of Gaza and talking about a normalized future. But as we see all over the Mideast today, in fighting brought that process to ahalt.  And Israel will not make that mistake again.  

What is required is to get Egypt and Jordan interested again in mentoring and vouching for a unified Palestine. In this day and age, you dont buy off a new country without allies and allegiances. Palestine wouldnt last a week without becoming a snack for ISIL.Because of the Hamas intervention, its now gotta be a more REGIONAL solution with alayered path to self governance.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> All your arguments vanish when a sentence like yours appear. A sentence that finally unveils that you have no interest in justice for this part of the world.


How do you arrive at that ludicrous notion ?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 19, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> You are correct. Palestinians should have a self governing homeland.  Even the Amer, Indians kinda got that deal. The problem is for 100 years, Palis have lacked the organization and resposible leadership to focus on that goal.  The PLO got tossed out of Jordan and then Lebanon.  And even the true landlords of Palestine, Egypt and Jordan would not negotiate with a Hamas leadership.  The original PA made Great progress towards the goal. Got Israel to end occupation of Gaza and talking about a normalized future. But as we see all over the Mideast today, in fighting brought that process to ahalt.  And Israel will not make that mistake again.
> 
> What is required is to get Egypt and Jordan interested again in mentoring and vouching for a unified Palestine. In this day and age, you dont buy off a new country without allies and allegiances. Palestine wouldnt last a week without becoming a snack for ISIL.Because of the Hamas intervention, its now gotta be a more REGIONAL solution with alayered path to self governance.


They HAVE a governing homeland.  It's called Israel. And as I said (2nd time now) Jews, Christians, and Muslims all live their peacefully, in the same country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 19, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > All your arguments vanish when a sentence like yours appear. A sentence that finally unveils that you have no interest in justice for this part of the world.
> ...


You are one of those who insist on Israel´s right to exist but deny the right for Palestine to exist. But there is nothing that justifies this stance.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 19, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


The West has institutions that are made for such cases. If those institutions would work like they are supposed to, Palestine would exist already.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2015)

protectionist said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. Palestinians should have a self governing homeland.  Even the Amer, Indians kinda got that deal. The problem is for 100 years, Palis have lacked the organization and resposible leadership to focus on that goal.  The PLO got tossed out of Jordan and then Lebanon.  And even the true landlords of Palestine, Egypt and Jordan would not negotiate with a Hamas leadership.  The original PA made Great progress towards the goal. Got Israel to end occupation of Gaza and talking about a normalized future. But as we see all over the Mideast today, in fighting brought that process to ahalt.  And Israel will not make that mistake again.
> ...



I think your are in denial about the displacement caused by the creation of the State of Israel.  There were areas set aside for Palestinians that were driven or left.  These areas WERE administed by Egypt and Jordan..But Israel ASSUMED control of the West Bank Gaza and more during 67 war causing a SECOND displacement.

Your statement ignores the existence of all that.  Israel is ADMINISTERING land and people that they NEVER INTEND to absorb as Israelis.   Its an occupation gone badly,  and IGNORING the mass of Palis living under occupation or sanctions is not an option.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The WEST has no cred in this deal.  Waiting on solutions from the UN or the West is an excuse.  Palis need their OWN institutions organizations, andd diplomacy.  And all the couch bound Pali cause cheer leaders need to quitblaming everyone and realize that Palis have made a LOT  of bad choices and burned damn near every bridge in their neighborhood.  Need to repair those bridges.  Especially to the folks that USED to own the West Bank and Gaza..  Relations btween those countries and Israel gets better every day the neighborhood gets more dangerous.  Time is right Blue for Palis to capitalize on that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 19, 2015)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The relationship of Palestinians and Israelis does not depend on Palestinian choices only.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'd agree that is historically true. But right now -- Israel has no responsible party to deal with. That's largely NOT their fault. Or my fault. or your fault. Jordan, Egypt, maybe even Turkey needs to sit down with Pali leadership and explain to them how much farther along they would be with reliable, responsible leadership. And that Hamas is a MAGNET for bringing in all of the Arab drama that exists out there right now..

Needs to be a REGIONAL transition governance for Palestine. Which may include some strange and unexplored relationships.. Like mutual EXTERNAL security agreements that could include Israel. To defend the neighborhood from the chaos and turmoil raging all around them..

Magical stuff could happen.. Like a corridor for transit and commerce between Gaza and  West Bank, and Egypt and Jordan.. Seaports, Airports, economic development. Traditional Pali land OUTSIDE the occupied territories could be added to Palestine.. Some from Egypt, Jordan and Israel.  These things have to MATTER and be PRIORITIES of the Palis.. You and I can't set their priorities..  Gotta quit blaming the same old scapegoats and start organizing like you want to be an internationally recognized state..


----------



## Desperado (Jul 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> Support for Israel runs extremely strong across both parties and an overwhelming majority of American public.



Not so fast. Seems Americans are waking up!
* U.S. support for Israel is decreasing, new poll shows*
*Survey conducted by U.S.-Jewish group the Israel Project asked Americans and Europeans about their views on Israel.*
U.S. support for Israel is decreasing new poll shows - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
*American Evangelicals' Support For Israel Is Waning, Reports Say*
American Evangelicals Support For Israel Is Waning Reports Say
So things are looking better.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 25, 2015)

Desperado, Roudy, PROTECTIONIST, BLEIPRIESTER, FLACALTENN,  et al,

In keeping with the theme of this thread, A Dose of Truth, I thought that it might be important to remember that the polls are not the only indicator of support.



Desperado said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What really matters is what the American people and those that represent them in the House and Senate think!
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Certainly the general population of respondents would rather see peace and security in the Middle East, further violence, growing hostilities and chaos.  And for most Americans, the concern is further entanglements in a region and for a people that are more accustom to the ravages of violence and terrorism --- and would readily turn against and bite the hand that feeds them in their effect to secure peace.

I think it is safe to say that Americans find US Foreign Policy a bit fickled; particularly in regards to national interests which appear not to evolve with the developing situations and, especially as regards one's obligations and interests.   There is a difference in the perception of Americans and the Foreign Policy of Government.  A very recent _(fresh off the press sort-a-speak) _example of what Americans perception thinks is found in the case of Sokolow v. PLO, 04-cv-00397, U.S. District Court, Southern District of New York (Manhattan).

*Sokolow, et al 'vs' Palestine Liberation Organization et al *
[SDNY] The 2004 lawsuit by victims of bombings in Israel seeks up to $3 billion in damages from attacks between January 2001 and February 2004 by the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO). In Sept 2008 U.S. District Judge George Daniels rejected the PLO's argument that the attacks were acts of war rather than terrorism.



			
				Seattle Pi - US Intervenes in Lawsuit over Palestinian Terrorist Attacks said:
			
		

> The Obama administration has intervened in a lawsuit over Palestinian terror attacks that have killed Americans, advising a judge that requiring a hefty bond payment in the case could financially destabilize the Palestinian government.
> 
> The filing comes in a case in New York City, where a jury this year awarded $218.5 million to Americans affected by the attacks in a lawsuit brought against the Palestine Liberation Organization and the Palestinian Authority. That amount is automatically tripled under the Anti-Terrorism Act, lawyers have said.
> 
> ...


In this compensation claim under the anti-Terrorism Act (ATA), in which the PLO/PA was seen to provide material support and sponsorship to the various terrorists activities in various attacks; that killed American Citizens.  In making this award, I don't think that the US Jury considered the government formed by the PLO/PA to be any less than an elaborate terrorist organization.  And clearly the Jury considered the viability and stability of the PLO/PA to be of less importance than US Foreign Policy which has been ineffective for more than a decade; even at the cost of several billion dollars..




FROM:  Case 1:04-cv-00397-GBD-RLE Document 953-1 Filed 08/10/15 Page 3 of 5​
I would not look at the raw Poll Data and assume the logical conclusion is to interpret it as a decline in support for Israel.  Americans know, from several cases, that the Palestinian Authority employs Fatah Activists involved in terrorism and suicide attacks (See example:  Case 1:04-cv-00397-GBD-RLE Document 693-21 Filed 12/30/14 Page 1 of 33).  And, with the very rare exception, if you were to present an American with this kind of information, they would come to a similar conclusion:  The PLO/PA materially supports other terrorist organizations and finances terrorist activities.  And is you were to ask, a sample population of American if they would support the PLO/PA over the IDF/Israel, the result would be overwhelmingly in favor of the IDF/Israel.  As a general rule (true much more ofter than not) --- Americans are less likely to support governments or activities and organizations that support terrorism.  Americans _(as opposed to a unsuccessful foreign policy effort) _do not care one wit if another terrorist organizations falls; let alone one that is guilty of supporting terrorism 21st Century that has killed Americans.  If the West Bank and/or Gaza collapses into chaos and the Arab Palestinian --- they wouldn't care in the numbers that you suggest.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Aug 25, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Desperado, Roudy, PROTECTIONIST, BLEIPRIESTER, FLACALTENN,  et al,
> 
> In keeping with the theme of this thread, A Dose of Truth, I thought that it might be important to remember that the polls are not the only indicator of support.
> 
> ...



The poll is an old one where it is banking on the younger generation being more pro Palestinian, not taking into consideration that as Americans get older they get more knowledgable and wiser and as a result more pro Israel. It's been happening for the last 70 years.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Desperado, Roudy, PROTECTIONIST, BLEIPRIESTER, FLACALTENN,  et al,
> 
> In keeping with the theme of this thread, A Dose of Truth, I thought that it might be important to remember that the polls are not the only indicator of support.
> 
> ...


If we don´t mooch around in a corner, defining terrorism and start to count the number of innocent victims suffered by each side, instead, the mood in the West, especially in the US, would be completely different.

We have international tools that are made to solve such situations but they are bound and corrupted by the US, which is behind Israel in every case, regardless of how bloody its misbehavior might have been. Oppressing an unarmed people using all means and then whining about their self-made rockets and suicide attacks is just hypocrisy. If it wasn´t an Islamist group that fires back it would be a non-islamist group that fires back.
The Israelis must know that their government does not want a permanent solution.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado, Roudy, PROTECTIONIST, BLEIPRIESTER, FLACALTENN,  et al,
> ...



Let's be clear, it's the butcher Assad that has oppressed and killed 300,000 of his own unarmed people using the country's military.  Israel on the other hand is fighting the Assads, ISIS', Hezbollahs, and Hamases of the region. 

True story.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


A blatant lie. The figures you are sucking from SOHR describe SOHR´s total of people killed in the war. So fuck off with your lies, you unreliable propaganda clown.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



speaking of propaganda clowns, clown, how many of his own people do you estimate that Assad has killed using the country's own military, you ass licker of ASSad, the mass murdering genocidal Arab dictator?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Assad does not own a people, you propaganda clown. The people elected Assad and trust in the Syrian army, you shithead.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are a fucking idiot.  Hafez Assad was a barbaric brutal dictator who massacred his own people and when he died his son Bashar took over and outdid his father by far when it came to killing his own people.

"people elected Assad" as much as the Iraqis elected Sadam and North Koreans elected Kim Dung Poop.  Go get an education, you fucking moron.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The Presidential elections were overlooked by international monitors and described as fair and transparent, you propaganda clown.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.  Seriously you are a shit shoveling fucking moron.  A brutal Arab dictator died and his son and even more brutal and barbaric madman was installed as leader.  You either have no knowledge of the Middle East or are extremely uneducated.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"There were observers from more than 30 countries including Bolivia, Brazil, Cuba, Ecuador, India, Iran, Iraq, Nicaragua, Russia, South Africa and Venezuela. They issued a statement saying the election were "free, fair and transparent"."
Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



How about you go fuck yourself? This is the part you omitted:  

"The Gulf Cooperation Council, the European Union and the United States dismissed the election as illegitimate. Attempts to hold an election under the circumstances of an ongoing civil war were criticized by UN secretary general [URL='https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ban_Ki-moon']Ban Ki-moon.[/URL]"

*** and do tell us how he came to power in the first place. If not for his dictator father groomed him as his replacements.  I guess we've seen it all, Islamist supporters and then you, a shameless Syrian ass licker of a brutal Arab dictator. As a side note Assad has murdered more innocent Arabs and Syrians than ISIS by the hundreds of thousands.

You are truly a shameless depraved pathetic individual, obsessively defending the equivalent of an Arab Hilter, and to this extent.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Those are the ones that support the war on Syria, right?

How come your Presidents to power? Being candidates of a two-party system that cannot be voted out of office?

You better put your filthy conk out of other´s affairs and start to care about your own, instead. It is not acceptable that those who have tho most skeletons in their closets permanently point at others, showering them with propaganda lies. Listen, herald of the new world pig order: you cannot fool me.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado, Roudy, PROTECTIONIST, BLEIPRIESTER, FLACALTENN,  et al,
> ...







 If they were unarmed they would not have qassams, kalishnokovs, grads, D.U. bullets and other tools of war  Shows how much you will LIE to get your Jew hatred across.   Care to explain why it is that the Palestinian negotiators always demand pre conditions and when told that the wont get them walk out and bring the talks to an end. Started with Arafat and is still happening today


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Yes he can and this happens every few years. While in power he can be impeached which means he is out of a job and on the unemployed line to prison.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 All nations where vote rigging and election fraud is par for the course


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


While I have mentioned the rockets in the same post, you have probably not read so far and hammered your hate post into the internet.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The two-party system has ruled the country since its foundation.





Führerweisung 183: The two-party system is above you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sure? And by what reasons are US decisions made which countries are to blame and which not?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't need to.  You are already an ignorant fool and a total retard. Hafez Assad was a brutal dictator who installed his son Bashar prior to his death.  Denying this fact or comparing the rise of an Arab dictator with the blood of 300,000 of his people on his hands, to Western elections only makes you more of an idiot.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 What hate post as I have posted verified facts that have been posted on here many times. Just because you don't want to believe them does not mean they did not happen.  They are far from unarmed and have killed in the past so this destroys your hate post.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Why bring the US into the argument when they have nothing to do with the election fraud in the countries you named


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I did not compare western elections with your propaganda lies. It would be a great comparison, though.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What election fraud? Do you decide what is an election fraud? Yes, you Americans do. Each time, a government is elected that is not a US puppet roundel, it is a fucking election fraud. Now you know, how election frauds occur.

And how many were killed by Palestinian rockets?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You cannot deny that Bashar succeed his dictator father.  By any and all definitions the guy is a total dictator and a genocidal one, just like Kim Dung Poop of N Korea.  Anybody who thinks otherwise isn't living on this planet mentally.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

no such thing as an Arab democracy. That is because Islam is incompatible with freedom.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> no such thing as an Arab democracy. That is because Islam is incompatible with freedom.


I have told you something what the 300.000 figure is about but once that appeared to the second last page, you are just repeating your lies again. For you a discussion board is just a tool to spread your propaganda shit. 
And you don´t have the slightest clue about what democracy is.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Bashar gave the the people the option to unelected him. This did not happen, so shut up and beat the drum for your third Bush-President.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 What propaganda lies, how about links proving that


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Little things like a town of 5000 inhabitants makes 6000 votes, or people turning up to vote find they have already voted. The most common one in those nations is for heavy's to be outside the polling booths and intimidating the people to vote how they want.


 Another moron that calls me a Jew, Israeli and now American. I am English and can trace my descendants back to the middle ages


 Too many with a child on a school bus being just one. None should have been killed if the UN did its job and sent in troops to put down the rabid dogs


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


While SOHR is a filthy propaganda tool that turns killed terrorists into innocent civilians and invents death tolls, it is not going as far as Zion-Roudy:
Rights group: More than 300,000 people killed in Syria since 2011


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. So he was installed into power as the dictator's son, and he gave the "option" to unelect him, just as the Iranians, Sadam and Kim Dung Poop held "elections".  Right.  Damn, you are dumber than I thought. And how old are you exactly?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Don´t tell random stories and prove that the outcome of the Syrian Presidential elections 2014 is a fraud. Prove, that the more than 30 countries monitoring the elections were lying.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I already gave you a link, proving its true what I am saying. But that does not hinder you from repeating your bullshit, so we reached the point, at which a discussion with you lost all sense, if it ever had a sense.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Who gives a shit.  He unleashed the country's military on his own people, killing them by the tens of thousands.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Countries like Iran, Cuba, Russia, and China don't count, dickhead. They are the ones that support and keep him in power.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Again, he was installed into power by his father who was a brutal dictator on record for massacring his own people.  He continued his father's dictatorial regime and so far he's killed tens of thousands more than his father did. 

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 You prove the don't  ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Another propaganda lie of you. It is your fucking government that started the war on Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You don´t count.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You cannot deliver the evidence, so go home. Your claims are nonsense, you don´t want one´s guilt to be proved but one´s innocence. Go and create your regime, where presumption of guilt reigns.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



List of countries that gave a blessing to the genocidal dictator electing himself.:

".... Bolivia, Cuba, Ecuador, Iran, Iraq, Nicaragua, Russia, South Africa and Venezuela. They issued a statement saying the election were "free, fair and transparent" 

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why do you cut off the sentence in your quotation, propaganda clown?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



OH! You mean the part that YOU cut off, about the genocidal dictator asking people to vote for him while he was BOMBING THEM? 

"The Gulf Cooperation Council, the European Union and the United States dismissed the election as illegitimate. Attempts to hold an election under the circumstances of an ongoing civil war were criticized by UN secretary general Ban Ki-moon."


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Supporters of terrorism don´t count, Roudy.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Get it right you wont accept the evidence because it goes against your POV so just ignore it completely


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Oh I see, so USA, the European Union, and UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon are "supporters of terrorism" and Cuba, Bolivia, Iran, Iraq, and Russia are the "good guys" in your book.  Did someone drop you in your head when you were a child?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


All you can provide is your government claiming something. Your government has not proven to be reliable.
Your government plus European countries plus Arabic enemies of Syria plus the UN did not monitor the elections and all except for the latter labeled the elections-in-itself as not legitimate, having no opposition. Syria does not allow parties based on localism and/or religion. Islamists cannot have a party in the consequence.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You must know that I do not feel to be threatened by these countries. The governments of your side, Saudi Arabia, EU and USA, on the other hand, act simply and absolutely irrational.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



On the other hand your side are the pariah countries of Iran, Cuba, Iraq, Bolivia, Venezuela, and Russia which are  are completely rational civilized countries! 

What a dickhead you are.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Whether a society is civilized or not does not determine if its government is civilized or not.
Our western societies are (semi-)civilized but our governments are stoneage barbarian hordes.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yup, the same government that murders its own people for protesting against their leaders, the same leader / govt. who made arrangements with Hezbollah to murder the Lebanese PM.  You need to take a trip to the ME to see stone age barbarian hordes. You have no fucking idea. It seems you are a gullible brainwashed delusional little Syrian kid.


----------



## theliq (Aug 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ridiculous statement Roudy.....Considering the Zionist HORDES sent 100,000 Jews( may the R.I.P.) to the Concentration Camps/Gas Chambers in collaboration with the Nazis.

This makes your prose even more Disgusting...O you Zionists have such Empty Memories.......you can add two more countries to your PARIAH LIST the additions being..Israel and the USA......steve


----------



## Roudy (Aug 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What are you blabbering now, donkey breath?  Are you also denying that Assad has committed genocide against his own people and directed the assassination of Lebanese president Harrirri using Hezbollah?

What's ridiculous is the stupid, idiotic, insane, unsubstantiated, irrelevant, antisemitic claims you regularly make that come literally out of your "down under".


----------



## theliq (Aug 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 I was pointing out that the Evil Zionist did in fact encourage the Slaughter of hundreds of thousands of Jewish folk in collaboration with the Nazis,SUBSTANTIATED............nothing Anti-Semitic,Irrelevant,Insane about that apart from the Insanity of Zionists......so your point and abuse was??????

Look Roudy I know most Zionists are a few cents short of a $...but I have in the past guided you to the facts......but still your fiction imbues your Zionist mind.

Come Down Under and clear that Dread Mind you have been indoctorinated with.......Come,you will be welcomed in Paradise.steve


----------



## theliq (Aug 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 I was pointing out that the Evil Zionist did in fact encourage the Slaughter of hundreds of thousands of Jewish folk in collaboration with the Nazis,SUBSTANTIATED............nothing Anti-Semitic,Irrelevant,Insane about that apart from the Insanity of Zionists......so your point and abuse was??????

Look Roudy I know most Zionists are a few cents short of a $...but I have in the past guided you to the facts......but still your fiction imbues your Zionist mind.

Come Down Under and clear that Dread Mind you have been indoctorinated with.......Come,you will be welcomed in Paradise.steve


----------



## Roudy (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So why don't you substantiate your insane claim that Zionists sent hundreds of thousands of Jews to the gas chambers to the gas chambers, I'm waiting. 

And again, what does this irrelevant antisemitic garbaggio have to with whether or not Assad has indeed killed hundreds of thousands of his own people, just to stay in power.


----------



## theliq (Aug 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don't need to Roudy as it's WELL DOCUMENTED.............you are a bright Guy,look it up yourself,steve

ps I trust the family and you are well Roudy..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 My government claims nothing so you are wrong again. It is the UN that claims those countries have a problem with their elections and have called them out over it. See even you yourself says that Syria fixes the elections by banning those parties that oppose them


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Since when has the EU been a country  with a government that speaks for me ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 No it is reported on right wing white supremacist, left wing neo Marxist and islamonazi propaganda sites only. and they all use the same source.   So were else can we find the same LIES reported ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Then why do you stay if you detest them so much, or is it because you are safe living where you do


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 How about you prove your claim with a link to an unbiased and non partisan source then, or would that blow your cover and show that really you are a NAZI JEW HATER


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Never substantiated at all it was just some Nazi like yourself outing 2 + 2 together and arriving at infinity.


 A paradise that has more lethal animals per yard than most other places have in total. and since when has piss water been part of paradise


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Nope all I find is anti Jew sites that push this LIE and BLOOD LIBEL, so why don't you find one that isnt


----------



## Roudy (Aug 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



It might be well talked about by neo Nazis and Islamonazis. not well documented.  Maybe that's where you picked that up. 

Sobered up again, eh?


----------



## theliq (Aug 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You just are not looking hard enough.......even check out your Jewish sites(Non Zionist of course)

theliqvarmint


----------



## theliq (Aug 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No numbers or equations can arrive at infinity Pheo,as you full well know.......so there you go.......I will note for you, that Piss for Pommies is drinkable but hey we are a clean and civilized country.......so it will always be FRESH,FRESH,FRESH. GOTCHA Pheo.my mind is just too quick. or is that quack LOL steve


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Have looked and all I find is extremist Nazi sites pushing this LIE with no actual corroboration of the events. It is a twisting of the facts by gullible idiots like yourself to meet with their Jew hatreds.
 The Zionists tried to get as many Jews out of Europe as they could by making deals with the Nazi's, and the Nazi's saw it as a way of getting foreign money to buy weapons so made the price extremely high. How much do you think you could raise to get out of Australia if you were threatened with death in a camp. If the Australian government placed the figure at  $1 billion Australian could you raise it at short notice. That would be for each of your family members not the full package. A deliberate act by the Nazi's that you twist to say it was the Zionists that refused to pay, they could not pay is the reason and so only those Jews with the ready cash/precious metals/jewellery could afford the costs involved.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 WRONG as 1*1 recurring is infinity as it never ends. I have tried your piss and find it just that. Nothing about your part of Oz is fresh seeing as it is dominated by a sewage works, is that were you get your amber nectar from the outfall


----------

